# java.nio.file unter Java 6 verwenden



## piro (19. Sep 2012)

Moin zusammen,

in unserem Unternehmen setzen wir derzeit Java JRE 1.6 ein. 

Ich habe eine Anwendung geschrieben, die java.nio.file und die Methode WalkFileTree verwendet, um rekrusiv ein Verzeichnis zu durchsuchen. Was diese Methode sehr gut macht.
Dazu ist es aber nötig, dass der Client auf dem es laufen soll auch Java JRE 1.7 hat.

Gib es eine Möglichkeit WalkFileTree auch mit Java JRE 1.6 zu verwenden?

Java JRE 7 wird bei uns gerade erst gestestet und es kann noch dauern.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.
Sven


----------



## nillehammer (19. Sep 2012)

Nein, das geht leider nicht. Die APIs sind zwar weitestgehend abwärtskompatibel und man kann deswegen auch 7er-Quellcode in 6er-Bytecode kompilieren. Das aber nur unter der Voraussetzung, dass man keine Features nutzt, die in der niedrigeren Version nicht unterstützt werden.


----------



## piro (19. Sep 2012)

kann man nicht irgendeine Lib (jar Datei) mit einbinden und man kann WalkFileTree verwenden?


----------



## Ark (19. Sep 2012)

piro hat gesagt.:


> kann man nicht irgendeine Lib (jar Datei) mit einbinden und man kann WalkFileTree verwenden?


Bevor du das herausgefunden hast (immer mit dem Risiko, dass es letztendlich doch nicht geht!), könntest du wahrscheinlich den Code für die alten APIs umgeschrieben haben.

Ark


----------



## piro (20. Sep 2012)

Ok, dann schreibe ich es wohl um.
Danke


----------

